# Word of the Day: Motivate



## Em in Ohio (Jun 12, 2020)

Word of the Day: motivate - Use Some Form of It in a Sentence!
Definition: to provide with a motive, or a cause or reason to act; incite; impel.
Forms: motivational; motivator, noun; demotivate, verb (used with object); demotivated; demotivating; demotivator, noun; non-motivated, adjective; unmotivated


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 13, 2020)

The teacher did her best to motivate the students to work hard for their exams.

(Love this!  Good teachers should inspire students to aspire to reach for their highest potential.  ~ Em)


----------



## Matrix (Jun 13, 2020)

I'm not lazy, I'm just not motivated enough to do anything.

(We all know that this doesn't apply to YOU!  ~ Em)


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 13, 2020)

I find sunshine motivational, prompting me to put on my mud clothes and work in my garden.  On grey days, I'm unmotivated to even get out of my nightgown!


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 13, 2020)

Its hard to motivate a none reader to study.
You have to find something they like.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 13, 2020)

An old car with lots of problems  became a great motivational tool.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 13, 2020)

*I've just returned from  2 and a half hour walk through our woods . I was motivated to do it  to loosen up the muscles in my lower back *


----------



## RubyK (Jun 13, 2020)

Many older people lack the motivation to try anything new.


----------



## RubyK (Jun 13, 2020)

The nuns at elementary school tried to motivate the girls to become nuns by having us join The Future Sisters Club. When my Mom saw my membership card, she quickly demotivated me by tearing up the card and throwing it into the trash bin.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 13, 2020)

All of these great sentences in the above posts, 
with such excellent and interesting examples of uses of Today's Word,
_motivated_ me to write _this one! _


----------



## Kaila (Jun 13, 2020)

And this one:  
_I love the *feeling*_ of motivation, that inner feeling of being motivated, feels so positive!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 13, 2020)

Kaila said:


> And this one:
> _I love the *feeling*_ of motivation, that inner feeling of being motivated, feels so positive!


I remember that feeling and hope to feel motivated tomorrow.


----------

